# Go long, they said! - or - My finger shooting journey thus far



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Good shooting! You, and your brother-in-law "Willie" don't have an Uncle named Si, do you? I can hear the Duck Dynasty theme as I type....:hairy::hairy::hairy::hairy:


----------



## benmmc (Jan 4, 2011)

biblethumpncop said:


> Good shooting! You, and your brother-in-law "Willie" don't have an Uncle named Si, do you? I can hear the Duck Dynasty theme as I type....:hairy::hairy::hairy::hairy:


Haha thanks. Yes, my brother was long bear before long beard was cool!


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I Am in there with ya on the bare bow compound. Simple, fast, let off, quiet, compact, the best of all worlds. Nice to have you on board.

Who is that cute little girl in pic 3?


----------



## Steve D (Sep 24, 2005)

Nice story and pics,good to see folks shooting barebow.


----------



## benmmc (Jan 4, 2011)

mitchell said:


> Who is that cute little girl in pic 3?


That's my niece, Scout. Notice she's pulling the imaginary string with her hand, and she already has a nice little anchor! 



Steve D said:


> Nice story and pics,good to see folks shooting barebow.


Thanks! Yes, it seems like it's a pretty small community. I know there's the MCU division in IBO. Seems like it'd fun to compete.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

It is awesome to see another Septer V shooter shooting fingers.
Welcome to the forum.
I love mine, I think it shoots better than any of my Shadowcats.
Don.


----------



## benmmc (Jan 4, 2011)

zestycj7 said:


> It is awesome to see another Septer V shooter shooting fingers.
> Welcome to the forum.
> I love mine, I think it shoots better than any of my Shadowcats.
> Don.
> View attachment 1751798


Thanks Don! I saw your post about your Scepter V just after I bought mine. Made me feel really good about my purchase, and you were right. It is such a sweet bow.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

benmmc the trick to finding the right finger bow is first defining what type of archery you want to shoot. It looks like you have done a fine job of this. When you here a lot of guys talking about a longer ATA for fingers it stems from shooting NFAA field or the indoor rounds. At this type of shooting the longer ATA is probably your best bet. But for hunting and 3d shooting a little more speed is a good thing. You just have to find the sweet spot to fit your style of shooting. Or buy a few different bows for each type of game. 

A man can't have to many bows.
Gary


----------



## PaHick (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice set up
I also shoot barebow with fingers. Mathews drenalin LD. 

Do you shoot pure instictive or do you use gap?
I may have to try your grip. I shoot split finger. But I don't drop the top one like others do with compound.

I know this was old thread but wanted to ask.


----------

